# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Close FPSowned

## Wilkey

I think something needs to be done about FPSowned. People really don't use it, its a dying forum just taking up space. I think either it should be closed, seriously updated and advertised to get activity there, or have the useful data moved to a small section here.

I might get yelled at for posting a suggestion not directly relating to MMOwned, but why would I post it on FPSowned, no one reads it...

----------


## Clain

I forgot it even existed >.>

----------


## hubridnox320

A merge would probably be better. I stalk these forums all the time but I never really even recognize the existence of FPSowned.

I wouldn't shut it down, but a merge would probably be better.

----------


## Nilrac

FPSowned was a bad idea from the start.
First of all, cheating on fps games is just fail and also the site doesn't get used a lot.

Destroy it

----------


## klamor

cheating on fps may be stupid, but that's not all the site is about...
maybe we could add some more sections to the regular forums for steam games and such?

----------


## Notahax

Remove it and age of Conan section..

----------


## Dark_Angel

It's just really bugged, if it was a little bit fixed you would probably see some flow but since everyone is guests and theres a ton of spam bots, it makes the whole place a mess. When it first was made it had some decent traffic from normal mmowned members, but not many new members. Myself, being a moderator there find it hard to ban (err, cant ban on fpsowned either) guests, along with the lack of activity. 
And to put this out there, I have seen MANY forums become popular just from FPS hacks and skins, because everyone plays FPSs and everyone looks for ways to cheat at it, like all games. 
So, IMHO, its either we fix it up, update it a little more and get some flow of users from advertisements, or we get rid of it.

----------


## Apoc

> It's just really bugged, if it was a little bit fixed you would probably see some flow but since everyone is guests and theres a ton of spam bots, it makes the whole place a mess. When it first was made it had some decent traffic from normal mmowned members, but not many new members. Myself, being a moderator there find it hard to ban (err, cant ban on fpsowned either) guests, along with the lack of activity. 
> And to put this out there, I have seen MANY forums become popular just from FPS hacks and skins, because everyone plays FPSs and everyone looks for ways to cheat at it, like all games. 
> So, IMHO, its either we fix it up, update it a little more and get some flow of users from advertisements, or we get rid of it.


As I've said before to Ket, it could use just a plain old reinstall. Remove all the plugins, etc. Just keep the stuff that's needed. (Posts/members/forums/etc) Once it's working again, THEN go play with plugins and all that.

----------


## Wilkey

> As I've said before to Ket, it could use just a plain old reinstall. Remove all the plugins, etc. Just keep the stuff that's needed. (Posts/members/forums/etc) Once it's working again, THEN go play with plugins and all that.


I would love to have FPSowned up and running. Just gotta find the manpower to run it actively.

----------


## Krip

Yeah, let's revive it.

----------

